# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  جهاز دي في دي lg

## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
املك هذا الجهاز وفيه هارت ديسك وهو يعمل بنظام hd ولكن للاسف حتى الان لم استفيد منه اشريته مخصوص لمبارايات الزعيم ولكن للاسف حتى الان لم استفيد منه استطيع التسجيل عليه واستطيع التسجيل على الدي في دي ولكن للاسف حين اريد ان اشاهد ما سجلته في اللاب توب لا استطيع مع انه يشتغل مع التلفزيون الرجاء المساعدة حتى يتم الاستفادة منه خصوص مباريات المريخ والاهداف ...
[/justify]
*

----------


## jafaros

*لست أدري ولكن عليك إختيار صيغة فيديو مناسبة للتسجيل تتوافق مع مشغلات الميديا في اللابتوب تبعك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

[justify] 
املك هذا الجهاز وفيه هارت ديسك وهو يعمل بنظام hd ولكن للاسف حتى الان لم استفيد منه اشريته مخصوص لمبارايات الزعيم ولكن للاسف حتى الان لم استفيد منه استطيع التسجيل عليه واستطيع التسجيل على الدي في دي ولكن للاسف حين اريد ان اشاهد ما سجلته في اللاب توب لا استطيع مع انه يشتغل مع التلفزيون الرجاء المساعدة حتى يتم الاستفادة منه خصوص مباريات المريخ والاهداف ...
[/justify]



الاخ طارق حامد
الرجاء الافاده بنوع الجهاز والشركه المصنعه.
اقصد هل هو ريسيفر وهل مركته ig وهل في الاي جي 740 ام525
*

----------

